# Finally a good picture



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I have not been able to get a good picture of my girl, Lola, mostly because she's a dark little wiggle monster. I managed to get this shot with my phone last weekend. She's already bigger, and her coat is already showing signs of lightening up. She will be four months old tomorrow. My porkie pie girl weighed in at 7.4 at the vet's this week. 



I'm totally impressed with how smart she is. She's learned "sit," "down," and "wait" from my other dog, and does better at it than he does. Hoping this will speed the housebreaking process. She's also a feisty little independent girl and likes to argue and sass. She's good with other dogs and is comfortable with people on her terms, but if anyone other than me tries to hold her, you'd think she was being murdered (working on that with the help of nice neighbors and tasty treats). All and all, she's a wonderful puppy, and I'm thoroughly enjoying getting to know her.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Lola sure is a cutie! Puppyhood goes by way to fast. Enjoy everyday with your darling baby.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

What a cute little fluffy bundle!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I just want to smoosh that little face, what a doll. She sounds like a lot of fun. Enjoy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She is just the cutest little thing! 
Enjoy.. they grow up so fast.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

She is so cute!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

What a cute ball of fluff!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lola just couldn't be more darling! Truffles is just the same independent and sassy.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

boomana said:


> I have not been able to get a good picture of my girl, Lola, mostly because she's a dark little wiggle monster. ...........She's also a feisty little independent girl and likes to argue and sass.


ound:ound:ound: Welcome to the wonderful world of Havadoggies! I personally like the female high spirited ones! (wink, wink)

besos, mi amore Lola, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lola almost looks like she isn't even real! Sooo cute!!!!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

My little chunk is 16 weeks today. Got this picture while outside. You can see her starting to change colors already. She has really red/gold highlights in a few place, mostly on head. What's interesting is that you can start to see almost ashy, fuzzy hair right under, but then at the roots, at least on her sides, it's dark again. Since she's my first Havanese, I'm fascinated by the changes.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What a darling little butterball! :biggrin1: It will be interesting to see if her coat color changes. Looks like she has red in her coat.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Lola, sure is cute ... Chloe's brown patches on her back are lighting up as well - but her face hasn't changed.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh my yes she is a doll! She has a white spot on her chest like Sophie, is that her only white?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Let me kiss that face!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> Oh my yes she is a doll! She has a white spot on her chest like Sophie, is that her only white?


She has a larger white spot on her chest, but it's almost hidden already by her growing hair. She also had the smallest bit of white on both her back paw, but since having them trimmed over the weekend, you can't see it anymore unless you're looking at the bottoms of her paw.

I can't believe how fast she's growing. Just weighed her again today. She's 7.6 pounds at 16.5 weeks.


----------



## astromd77 (Aug 10, 2015)

Fluffy! What a cutie.


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Cute...what a fun age too. Loved learning our girl's personality.


----------

